# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Baby Gaboon!!

## Austin236

Here is 1 of 12 baby gaboon viper's I worked with a few months ago. Such cute little worms  :Very Happy: .

----------

DooLittle (08-19-2012),_Jason Bowden_ (02-19-2012),_Mft62485_ (10-21-2012),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-19-2012),shelby9189 (10-19-2012),_shorty54_ (02-20-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (01-03-2013),_Wapadi_ (02-17-2012)

----------


## decensored

they are really cute as babies.. terrifying as adults!  LOL

----------


## DellaF

Very cute! I think I will stick to with my BP's  :Very Happy:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

aww such awsome little worms.  Gab's are my favorite snake hands down.  i've had a lot of animals come and go through my collection over the years but the only time losing one brought me to tears was my one of my Gabbys.  they look like bitis gabonica rhinoceros from the colour but it's so hard to tell as babies.  do you know if they were bitis g.r or bitis g.g?

----------


## mommanessy247

awww its head is too big for its body, rofl!  :ROFL:

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

awww so cute! This has to be one of my favourite hots. Very pretty baby!

----------


## Reakt20

Sweet. I like the second pic. Reminds me of my dog showing me his bone. I could just picture the snake wagging its tail! :Very Happy: 

I want to get into hots but not until have have a couple years of mentoring. I don't want to risk my life over stupidity or ignorance on my behalf. 

Any other hots? Post pics!

----------


## Austin236

I don't keep Hots, this gabby was at a facility I was working at a couple months ago. There were Black Mamba's, Monocled Cobra's, Wagler Viper, Cottonmouths, Timber Rattler's, Eastern and Western DB Rattler's, Speckled Rattler's, and that's about it for Hots I worked with over there. I didn't have much of a chance for photo's with the others, but I know I have a few more on my phone i'll post when I can.

----------


## Austin236

> Sweet. I like the second pic. Reminds me of my dog showing me his bone. I could just picture the snake wagging its tail!
> 
> I want to get into hots but not until have have a couple years of mentoring. I don't want to risk my life over stupidity or ignorance on my behalf. 
> 
> Any other hots? Post pics!


The funny thing is each and every gaboon grabbed the mouse and stood up like that. It was a really neat sight, I personally think it's so the prey can't struggle on the ground in turn jerking the snake around while it's envenomating the prey.

----------

_Reakt20_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

It's so adorable! I think hots are fascinating and beautiful creatures. Part of me would love to work with them some day, but the other part is terrified! lol. I'm Pre-Vet and want to specialize in reptiles, so I imagine I'll get to eventually. Especially if I end up at one of the animal based theme parks.  :Razz:

----------


## heathers*bps

Awww I remember when ours were that small! Little worms with heads way too big for their bodies  :Smile: 

I have noticed whenever the vipers we have kept ate, they would bite their prey and hold onto it till it was dead, then swallowed it in a few seconds.

----------


## Austin236

> It's so adorable! I think hots are fascinating and beautiful creatures. Part of me would love to work with them some day, but the other part is terrified! lol. I'm Pre-Vet and want to specialize in reptiles, so I imagine I'll get to eventually. Especially if I end up at one of the animal based theme parks.


That's awesome, hots are amazing animals to work with as long as you take all precautions and have your wits about you.

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (12-17-2011)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> That's awesome, hots are amazing animals to work with as long as you take all precautions and have your wits about you.


Yes, definitely. I would of course, have a mentor train me for a considerable amount of time before I'd feel comfortable working with them on my own. I don't think I'd own one personally, but I imagine some hot owner will need to take their snake to the vet eventually, and I would love to be able to confidently help them and treat their animals.  :Razz:

----------


## Melody

Its BEAUTIFUL!!!!  :Surprised:  I love those, theyre my favorite hot

----------


## Rogue628

Beautiful! I love the head shape and patterns on gabbys!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

My absolute favorite hot! Someday/year I hope to have a couple, but that is _faaaar_ in the future, considering I've only had BPs for a little over a year now, haha

----------


## babyknees

awww just too cute!!

----------


## KingObeat

Cute. Gaboons are one of my favorite venomous.

----------


## mkeller13

Isn't it the gaboon that has the largest recorded fangs?

----------


## Emily Hubbard

So cool! Their heads are just insane. Can you imagine walking around in Africa and seeing one of those?! Only, you would probably never see it because its flipping head looks exactly like a leaf.  :Surprised: 

Gosh they're pretty, but I would never EVER have the guts to keep one. I tip my hat to those of you who do, can I come over and stare at them through the glass for a few hours?  :Wink:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

HOW ADORABLE!!!!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

I am in looovvee :Love:  with Gaboons. Especially hatchling Gaboons. If could keep a venomous snake, Gaboon would be the one without question.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

That last picture is adorable. He looks like he's taking his mouse and going home.  :ROFL:

----------


## perfectpythons

> Very cute! I think I will stick to with my BP's


I second that  :Razz:

----------


## MikeH

I love Gaboons. If I ever get any sort of hot, it will be a gabby.

----------


## Kaidregon

I...can't....WAIT to get a gaboon! I absolutely love them!! Adorable pictures!

----------


## DemmBalls

I love Gaboons!  Beautiful animals!

----------


## kevinb

If I ever owned a hot that would be it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## snake lab

Yes they are kickazz animals but keep in mind they are designed for one thing. Death. I used to breed gaboons and rhinos until i started having kids. I did gaboon rhino crosses and you think gabbys look good you should see yhe crosses. Smokin. But dont let their fat body stature fool you. They can and will strike 3/4 their body length with precision. Super fast and fangs? We are talkin close to 2 inch stickers waitin to tear ya up. Dont know what your guys experience with hots are but please dont get a gaboon unless you know what your doin.

----------


## Thom Noble

My favorite Hot, Thanks for the pics  :Smile:

----------


## kevinb

> Yes they are kickazz animals but keep in mind they are designed for one thing. Death. I used to breed gaboons and rhinos until i started having kids. I did gaboon rhino crosses and you think gabbys look good you should see yhe crosses. Smokin. But dont let their fat body stature fool you. They can and will strike 3/4 their body length with precision. Super fast and fangs? We are talkin close to 2 inch stickers waitin to tear ya up. Dont know what your guys experience with hots are but please dont get a gaboon unless you know what your doin.


I won't ever be owing a hot, the fiance doesn't like the risk. Plus I bet if I had one I would be scared crapless every time I was around it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## snake lab

The best tool for owning hots is fear. Fear makes you careful. Just like owning guns. You have to respect what they are. At a time i had over 50 venomous animals. Not a big collection but a good collection. I loved working with them but the risk outweighed the reward so i got out of them.

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

My favorite, I miss the 2 I had.  Had to get rid of them when I went into the military.  Been thinking of getting a couple more sometime soon.

----------


## tcutting

I absolutely love gaboon vipers!  One of my favorites and if it wasnt for my lack of experience and knowledge of hots i would have one already.  awesome picks.

----------


## Flikky

I've never seen a Gabby as a baby before! So adorable !

----------


## CCarr33

> Very cute! I think I will stick to with my BP's


Ditto, lol.

- CCarr33

----------


## DooLittle

Great pics!  They are fascinating, but no hots for me.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## elbee

I think gaboons are one of the most beautiful snakes on earth. I've never seen baby pictures and these are just adorable. I would never keep hots or work with them,but I sure can appreciate them. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Burzurk

Cute baby really neat looking snake  :Smile:

----------


## AK907

> Great pics!  They are fascinating, but no hots for me.


Yup. Great to look at in other people's collections, but no hots for me either. I kept a couple Crotalus viridis when I was younger and dumber. They were neat, but like others have said, the risks outweigh the rewards for me.

Gaboons definitely rank right up there with my favorite hots. I love their massive, over sized heads and chunky bodies. They are almost comical looking. B. nasicornis are neat as well and are very similar to B. gabonica. I know its an old post, but thanks for sharing!  :Good Job:

----------


## Roadtrash

Cute Gaboon!  One of my favorite snakes.  As they get older, to me anyway, they get better and better looking.  They look so sinister and the fangs are some of the largest in the snake kingdom.

----------


## Austin C.

Yeah they are some of the coolest viper's, but a very fast an deadly one that is easily underestimated because of the size. I've seen one completely strike backwards over itself to grab a rat.....that is scary. I love hots and have worked with more since I originally posted this a year ago, but I still don't do large gaboons haha they scare me still.

----------


## Crotalids

Here are some random pictures of two B.rhinoceros that are mine.

----------


## Roadtrash

Great looking animals you have there.

----------


## Crotalids

> Great looking animals you have there.


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------

